# NO SNOW...central michigan



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

HERE IT IS DECEMBER 26...AN IVE ONLY PLOWED OUNCE ..
ITS BEEN IN THE HIGH 40'S TO 50'S..... 
MUDDY AS HE**..AN IM SICK OF IT...AT LEAST FREEZE THE DANG GROUND ANY WAYS HAD TO VENT.. 
MAYBE THE NEW YEAR WILL BRING SOME SNOW...NEW YEARS REVULOTION {SPELL CHECK}...LOL


ANY WAYS JUST BEEN OUT DOING SOME HUNTING AN RIDING THE NEW POLARIS SPORSTMAN 800 EFI I GOT...BUT STILL HATE THE MUD !!!!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I know what you mean. O well time for spring nowxysport


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

i know..i got this feeling it is gonna be a long spring...:crying:


----------

